# new member



## thomaslop08 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello everyone just want to introduce myself i am new here just found this website today. So been looking around and saw things that i like. I use to work out a lot when i was overseer but then stop. But now trying to go back and get ready for this summer.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2012)

thomaslop08, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome aboard!   Alot of useful info on here!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 16, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## haussanator (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## KingLouie (Apr 18, 2012)

Soak up all the information you can, as there are some solid threads and solid people on IM.  Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 18, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Axel (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I am new in this forum , me very happy to join this forum , 
so please do welcome me guys, i hope that i will learn many things from this site ...
this is very useful and info site for everyone ...


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome. You will find a lot of solid info around here.


----------



## cad500 (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------

